# Tony Fisher's 7x7x7 Ball in a Cube



## Tony Fisher (Dec 12, 2015)

After the hugely positive response to my 13x13x13 Ball in a Cube I made a couple of 7x7x7 versions. The black one will be auctioned between the 12th and 19th Dec.


----------



## stoic (Dec 12, 2015)

Love them.


----------



## unsolved (Dec 24, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> After the hugely positive response to my 13x13x13 Ball in a Cube I made a couple of 7x7x7 versions. The black one will be auctioned between the 12th and 19th Dec.



Art, geometry, and genius wrapped up in one! Congratulations!


----------



## biscuit (Dec 24, 2015)

Really good job again Tony!


----------

